# Insertion of IOL - Secondary



## coderguy1939 (Jan 29, 2009)

Doctor did a scleral suture fixation of a Morcher aniridic lens in a patient who is status post penetrating trauma of the eye.  Patient is aphakic with loss of iris, areflexic pupil and corneal scar.  Doctor created a corneal scleral tunnel and inserted the lens.  

Does 66985 cover this?  Thanks.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 29, 2009)

That is what I would use.


----------



## mbort (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jan 29, 2009)

As always, thanks for your input.


----------

